# كيف يتم حساب التكلفة التقديرية لمشروع قبل تصميمه



## ganat (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندسة كهرباء حديثة العهد بالعمل ومطلوب منى عمل cost estimate لمشروع عن طريق المساحات وليس عندى اى فكرة عن هذا الموضوع , ارجو ممن لديه علم ان يفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع
كيف يتم حساب هذه التكلفة


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (8 مايو 2010)

استعملي RSMEANS ثم غيري إنتاجية العمال 

Or buy this book, note you can find something on this attachment:
http://books.google.ca/books?id=EH2...&resnum=3&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

Regards


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (8 مايو 2010)

Electrical pricing on page 49 of the book link

Salam


----------

